# 2015 Church Chili Cook Off



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 5, 2015)

So our church is having a chili cook off this year, and I thought I'd enter and give it a try. I've never really had that "go to" chili recipe nor have I ever tried making food in any sort of cook off. But, I figure it'll be fun. I'm using Tommy's World Class Chili as a base from this thread.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50975/tommys-world-class-chili

Doing a couple things different. I'm using 3# of my PP from last Sunday, 3# of my homemade bacon, and 6# of top sirloin that will be smoked to an IT of 140 and slow as possible (but within 4 hours). It'll then be cubed and browned a bit in the bacon grease before all the rest of the ingredients are thrown in a simmered. Also, I roughed chopped all of the peppers and onions yesterday and cold smoked them for 6 hours with the AMNPS and pittmaster dust. 

Had the smoker going, so I threw in 6 blocks of simple cheese (cheddar, pepperjack, and colby). A couple photos.













20150204_181622.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Feb 5, 2015


















20150204_183030.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Feb 5, 2015


----------



## tropics (Feb 5, 2015)

rg Good luck have fun


----------



## themule69 (Feb 5, 2015)

It should be good! Let us know how it turns out.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 6, 2015)

Well the chili was made last night. The wife was pretty tired and sleeping with our new born, so was watching my 2 year old at the same time cooking so the only picture I got was off 3 lbs of chopped and crisp bacon....that's a lot of bacon! I simmered it until 11 pm and then let it cool overnight and put it away in the fridge this morning. I actually added a tsp of homemade habanero dust another member of SMF had made and was kind enough to send me. 

The chili is amazing and has a nice warming spice. It barely fit in my pot. I'll be sure to get more photos of the event and plated chili tomorrow.













20150205_181449.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Feb 6, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 6, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> Well the chili was made last night. The wife was pretty tired and sleeping with our new born, so was watching my 2 year old at the same time cooking so the only picture I got was off 3 lbs of chopped and crisp bacon....that's a lot of bacon! I simmered it until 11 pm and then let it cool overnight and put it away in the fridge this morning. I actually added a tsp of homemade habanero dust another member of SMF had made and was kind enough to send me.
> 
> The chili is amazing and has a nice warming spice. It barely fit in my pot. I'll be sure to get more photos of the event and plated chili tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with a picture of a pile of bacon! Good luck with the competition!


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Feb 6, 2015)

You are indeed correct DS. I couldn't help myself but to snack on it a bit too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks for the support. I'm looking forward to it.


----------

